# The ice gods are with us !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to a couple spots on Mogadore this afternoon. Portage county has has ALOT of snow, but NONE OF IT is on the lake. The winds have swept it clean!!! The same goes for Springfield Lake. This should set us up nice for the rest of the year. I'm predicting 5" or more by this Thursday when I drill some test holes at CLR. Gentelman, our time has arrived ! I'll post Thursday night on ice thickness.

Merry fishing, Lovin


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm getting back into ice fishing this year. I haven't ice fished since the Winter of 1999. I had sold all of my equipment many years ago because I was giving ice fishing up for good. Thanks to the enthusiasm from OGF members (like you "lovin life") I have gotten a desire to get back into it. Seems kind of exciting. Buying the bulk of my equipment from Mark's Bait & Tackle. I still don't know where many of the Lakes and Reservoirs are, but I will learn them eventually. Looking forward to meeting more OGF members on the ice!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

That's great news! As I shoveled my driveway this afternoon I was thinking all this snow was going to hurt the ice. If the wind is keeping it clear the ice should set up well. Can't wait to spend countless hours staring down a little hole in a the ice while braving below freezing temperatures. I don't know why my wife thins I am crazy. Welcome back to the ice fishing addiction Jigging Jim.

Joe


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> I'm predicting 5" or more by this Thursday when I drill some test holes at CLR.


 i hope you're right, good luck out there and stay safe. we had 12" of snow in the driveway here (northern summit county). its windy as all get out, i hope it blew off the lakes. whatever water or ice that is getting hit by this wind is MAKIN thats for sure.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

jiggin jim im in brunswick hills also try wallace lake in berea i get a lot of stocked trout and big crappies there and the ice is about 2in today i think by next week the ice will be good enough to get out on


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you guys think anything will be ready to go by this weekend!!?? Skeeter?.............s.f.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

WestBranchJoe said:


> That's great news! As I shoveled my driveway this afternoon I was thinking all this snow was going to hurt the ice. If the wind is keeping it clear the ice should set up well. Can't wait to spend countless hours staring down a little hole in a the ice while braving below freezing temperatures. I don't know why my wife thins I am crazy. Welcome back to the ice fishing addiction Jigging Jim.
> 
> Joe


Thank you, Joe !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm to far from skeeter to say, although that is my favorite hardwater lake bar none ! Call Linda's. Prob by 6 or 7 p.m. Thursday I'll be able to post on CLR. HEY EVERYONE, don't forget WINGFOOT, its open for fishing this year !

Lovin


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

chris311 said:


> jiggin jim im in brunswick hills also try wallace lake in berea i get a lot of stocked trout and big crappies there and the ice is about 2in today i think by next week the ice will be good enough to get out on


Oh, that's cool. I'll look up the fishing map online. Thanks!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone checked wingfoot? I fished there like 5-8 years ago and caught a walleye several crappie and some perch. If wingfoot locks up good i may be making a lot less trips to Squito


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

General said:


> Has anyone checked wingfoot? I fished there like 5-8 years ago and caught a walleye several crappie and some perch. If wingfoot locks up good i may be making a lot less trips to Squito


checked it over the weekend it was unsafe. gonna swing by on my way home from work and check it again hopefully its building good ice!! I'll keep you updated neighbor and maybe get out there together this weekend


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Just got back from checking out Mogadore Palm Rd. area. NOT SAFE at all. Lots of snow on the ice. Slush under the snow and soggy soft ice under the slush. I only ventured out a few feet off the ramp but I'm convinced the snow is keeping the water insulated enough not to let it freeze up.

Did a drive by on CLR and saw the same conditions. The parking lots are not plowed and that would present a problem unless you have a trusty four wheel drive vehicle. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't see it happening for a couple of weeks at least on Moggy.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Huuuuummmm ! Weird ? I'll be up at the bridge of Palm Rd on Thursday at 4 p.m. drilling and measuring. Huuummmm .


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> Went to a couple spots on Mogadore this afternoon. Portage county has has ALOT of snow, but NONE OF IT is on the lake. The winds have swept it clean!!!


 If I where a bettin' man, I would say the snow didn't get blown off the ice. It more than likely sunk what little ice we did have and turned to slush. I saw a lot of ponds that looked like there was very little snow on them yesterday in Bath Twp. And Bath had 8 inches yesterday morning. Winds don't blow 8 inches of snow off pond ice that quick. If you do fish Palm, you don't have to worry about getting wet above the waist though.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

jay2k said:


> If I where a bettin' man, I would say the snow didn't get blown off the ice. It more than likely sunk what little ice we did have and turned to slush. I saw a lot of ponds that looked like there was very little snow on them yesterday in Bath Twp. And Bath had 8 inches yesterday morning. Winds don't blow 8 inches of snow off pond ice that quick. If you do fish Palm, you don't have to worry about getting wet above the waist though.


Don't let shallow bottom returns at palm give you false security, though it appears to be 30" in some spots there's another 30" of weed matter and silt that you'll sink in.
As for the snow, it's been my experience that snow does seem to get blown off some sections but ultimately packs up at the ranfield causway.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I appreciate everyone concern. Beleive me, I have a 14yr. old daughter and plan on coaching her softball for a long time to come. I've never been the first one out, but by Thursday I think we'll be in lock down at CLR for the rest of the year. Ice is building every second of every day right now. Agreed that the muck would be an issue on CLR if there was a break thru, but i'll be on a sand bar about 50 feet or so from shore that is max 2 1/2 feet deep.

I'll be driving a black Honda and be at the Palm road bridge at 4 p.m. 
Thursday if anybody wants to tag along. Again, thanks for everyones concern.

Lovin Life


----------

